# Melbourne: My experiences so Far



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

Visa Info: Applied for 175 in Nov 2008 and granted in Nov 2010. 

Arrived in Melbourne on 30th May. Moving here was easy for me as I moved in with a friend . Arrived with 40+7kg via Singapore Airlines.. Was 2 kg over but no issues with airlines. 
First week, I really didn't do much but relaxed. Started job search after that. 

Life: As I simply moved in with friend, it was much easier. I'm staying at Docklands, which is right next to CBD. Usually I end up walking to most places, otherwise tram is very useful. I use 10X2 metcard for zone 1. And of course Sunday Saver on sundays. 
We did go to Glen Huntly to buy majority of Indian groceries. However there's a store near southern Cross station as well which is within walking distance for us. For regular groceries, we use coles or Safeway. I visited south Melbourne market as well and it's great for fresh fruits and vegetables.

Job Search: Used Seek.com exclusively. Received 1 interview call, 1 call for test with a company and 2 from recruiters. Met recruiter for visa verification. He told me that market is saturated with testers right now and people with local experience and PR are preferred. 
The interview call was for a lead role, but they thought my experience wasn't sufficient. However, they asked if I was interested in contract Senior Test Analyst position. I interviewed for that and got an offer for permanent position. I've decided to accept it.
Infact I have received a callback from company that took written test as well. I'll be sending my regrets tomorrow.

As we stay at docklands, It's little bit windier than the city out here. 
Regular umbrellas don't work for us, we got bigger one that can handle the winds. Bringing overcoat from home helped a lot as well.

Also, I got huge skin reaction after arriving here. Skin went too dry and regular creams/sunscreen were causing burning sensations. (And Imagine I came unscathed from Delhi Winters  ). I used Bio-Oil for a week and it's all back to normal skin for me.. 

Moral of the post: Don't lose heart. Even though local experience is preferred, if you have PR and know your stuff, you'll get job soon.


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

Good one, thanks for that. Keep it rolling!!! 


armandra!


----------



## satishaltruistic (Aug 3, 2010)

epidaetia said:


> Visa Info: Applied for 175 in Nov 2008 and granted in Nov 2010.
> 
> Arrived in Melbourne on 30th May. Moving here was easy for me as I moved in with a friend . Arrived with 40+7kg via Singapore Airlines.. Was 2 kg over but no issues with airlines.
> First week, I really didn't do much but relaxed. Started job search after that.
> ...


Nice post and smooth move


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*removalist*

Looks like you have easy going in Melbourne. You are one of the few lucky ones i guess because many people don't get that easy in big cities.


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

Few things I forgot to mention:
1. Had to go to Westpac twice for account activation. First time I went, they gave me an appointment for next day. Debit Card was at my place within 10 days, along with pin. Also personal banker activated my netbanking access at branch itself.
2. Medicare took 5 minutes. I've received the card by mail.
3. I applied for TFN online. I still haven't received it. So I called them up and got the no on phone.
4. New Phone no took 10 minutes. Got Optus pre-paid from Big W. Activated it Online. And voila, you have a working number.

Also, I think previous knowledge of Melbourne helped a bit. I knew my way around. Spent a month here on holiday few yrs back.

PS: I bought Macbook pro from Singapore airport and declared it here which meant custom queue. However, on custom check, they just asked price and let me go. No opening bags and because custom queue was empty, Out in 5 minutes


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

epidaetia said:


> Few things I forgot to mention:
> 1. Had to go to Westpac twice for account activation. First time I went, they gave me an appointment for next day. Debit Card was at my place within 10 days, along with pin. Also personal banker activated my netbanking access at branch itself.
> 2. Medicare took 5 minutes. I've received the card by mail.
> 3. I applied for TFN online. I still haven't received it. So I called them up and got the no on phone.
> ...


Wooohooooooo! 


armandra!


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

epidaetia said:


> Visa Info: Applied for 175 in Nov 2008 and granted in Nov 2010.
> 
> Arrived in Melbourne on 30th May. Moving here was easy for me as I moved in with a friend . Arrived with 40+7kg via Singapore Airlines.. Was 2 kg over but no issues with airlines.
> First week, I really didn't do much but relaxed. Started job search after that.
> ...


Gr8 keep posting :clap2:


----------



## rameshrk (Oct 31, 2010)

congrats for taking up the new Adventure!!!





epidaetia said:


> Visa Info: Applied for 175 in Nov 2008 and granted in Nov 2010.
> 
> Arrived in Melbourne on 30th May. Moving here was easy for me as I moved in with a friend . Arrived with 40+7kg via Singapore Airlines.. Was 2 kg over but no issues with airlines.
> First week, I really didn't do much but relaxed. Started job search after that.
> ...


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## priyadheeraj (Feb 4, 2011)

Congratulations, it is really encouraging to see people settle faster, especially when you intend to move and plan for a new start afresh


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

epidaetia said:


> Hi epidaetia,
> Thanks for sharing such valuable info...


----------

